# Comparison: Rubik's 4x4, V4, or Eastsheen 4x4?



## jcuber (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a rubik's 4x4 and it pops a LOT. are the v cube or eastsheen versions better?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 28, 2008)

There aren't any v4's...yet

and yes, eastsheen pwn's rubik's in 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5


----------



## jcuber (Aug 28, 2008)

does anybody have a picture of the insides of an eastsheen 4x4? if so, please post them. also, i wonder what kind of design the v4 would have.


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 28, 2008)

ha everyone says eastsheen is beter
i only think es is better for 2x2 but 4x4 i would get an old brand rubiks 4x4 or a studio
but edison 4x4s are pretty good
5x5 i would say eastsheen gets owned by rubiks
eastsheen cant cut corners rubiks 5x5 are better in my opinion espicially the non retooled ones


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am in the process of breaking down a 4x4 rubiks (its been atleast a month now) and I gotta say that im pretty dissapointed in it. Although I havent lubed it Im still speculating how good it will turn out. This is my 2nd rubiks brand 4x4 and as far as I can tell, eastsheen is a lot better. Rubiks 5x5 wins though, definately! you wont be unsatisfied with it. 

And of corse, eastsheen 2x2 will be the best FOREVER.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 28, 2008)

Eastsheen for 4x4 unless you get a really good rubiks which is rare. V5 for 5x5


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 28, 2008)

A v4 would be completely crap. 100% horrible. Old Rubiks ftfw! Throw out any new rubiks as they are horrible. ESs are somewhat OK but in general they suck.


----------



## Brett (Aug 28, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> A v4 would be completely crap. 100% horrible. Old Rubiks ftfw! Throw out any new rubiks as they are horrible. ESs are somewhat OK but in general they suck.



I agree. My rubik's brand is broken in a ton and lubed a ton and it works amazingly. Better then the one eastsheen I've tried ever.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 28, 2008)

well my old rubik's suck..i'll just get a studio i guess.
and I hate eastsheen 4x4. they are a waste of money. they last only 2 months for me, then it becomes uber loose and crappy.

but i think that a v4 should be good, if it's not as irritating as a v6 >.<


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry but.. I just think Eastsheen 5x5 owns Rubik's. Rubik's just tried to come out with the fastest way of making a 5x5. Eastsheen did their research. 

Well, that's just what I _think_, though. :/


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that eastsheens are bad. If you get a rubik's 5x5 from japan, its so much better than an eastsheen


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it depends on the Eastsheen. Some are better than others. And the one thing that's bad about a good Eastsheen is that you have to be gentle with it, or it will become bad too. That's the nice thing about V-cubes - you don't have to be quite so gentle with them.

I have 3 Eastsheen 4x4x4s. One of them is terrible (but was once quite good - I dropped it and now it's awful), one is just okay - it locks up sometimes and isn't the smoothest to turn, but I still like it better than other people's favorite Rubik's (it's my everyday one), and the third one is just awesome. I save the awesome one now exclusively for competitions - I put it away except for those.


----------



## Zava (Aug 28, 2008)

hey guys, talking about studio and rubik's 4x4s? as far as i know, they are the same. the studio only manufactures 3x3s, for 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 they just sell the rubik's ones. 
I nearly worked there this summer, and I've seen (and talked to the guy who did it) the process of packaging rubik's 5x5s, he told me that it was not produced by the studio but by 7towns.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2008)

IMHO: Rubik 4^3s suck, either they are too tight or they pop heavily (and sometimes both at the same time).
Eastsheens are great when new but have a way too short lifespan. (Yes, perhaps I should consider being more gentle with them.)
I hope V4 will be released someday, il will probably be not as good as V5 but better than V6.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2008)

I like rubik's, though more pop prone, cuts corners better than my Eastsheen


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2008)

Dan Cohen's Rubik's is the best 4x4 ever. Some Rubik's are ok. Others suck very much that you can't even go over 1tps. 
Eastsheens are generally nice, but can't cut corners well. If you drop it, you can't get a replacement core.
What's an Edison 4x4?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> What's an Edison 4x4?


You know Edison 3x3 cubes? (Can only get in Korea).
Well there are Edison 4x4 cubes too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2008)

EDISON 4x4 IS MY MAIN. I love how smooth it is.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 29, 2008)

The retooled 4x4s don't pop, I've popped 1 edge piece, out of quite a long time playing with one.(6+ months)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 29, 2008)

Zava said:


> hey guys, talking about studio and rubik's 4x4s? as far as i know, they are the same. the studio only manufactures 3x3s, for 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 they just sell the rubik's ones.
> I nearly worked there this summer, and I've seen (and talked to the guy who did it) the process of packaging rubik's 5x5s, he told me that it was not produced by the studio but by 7towns.


really? I thought the core was different or something for lets say the 4x4.


----------



## Winston (Aug 29, 2008)

I personally feel that Eastsheen 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cubes are WAY better than their Rubik's counterparts as they rarely or never pop, size fits my hand better, and well, just feel so much nicer than any Rubik's. Handle it with care and it'll be fine.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 29, 2008)

Winston said:


> I personally feel that Eastsheen 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cubes are WAY better than their Rubik's counterparts as they rarely or never pop, size fits my hand better, and well, just feel so much nicer than any Rubik's. Handle it with care and it'll be fine.



I agree!

Except for the feel of the cubes.

Although I feel that Eastsheens are better overall, I just can't help but try my Rubik's 5x5 everytime I play with my Eastsheen. Rubik's is harder to turn, easily misaligns, but feels better in my hands somehow?

At times, I can't decide which I want to play with!

But I've decided. Eastsheen owns overall. 

PS. Don't forget the 2x2.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > What's an Edison 4x4?
> ...



Yeah, but what's special about it? Any structural differences compared to ES or Rubiks?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



mainly a rubik's type structure. I like Rubik's because of corner cutting and the edison is smoother and more able to cut corners better than Rubik's. 

but the main reason towards my favor for the edison cube is it comes in white. ITS LIKE A WHITE RUBIKS 4x4. Two of my favored cube qualities.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 30, 2008)

A google search leads me to a japanese website which sells edisons...mm. but they don't ship out of japan this time!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 30, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> A google search leads me to a japanese website which sells edisons...mm. but they don't ship out of japan this time!!



Korea, you mean?


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 30, 2008)

ah edisons
yes
the are awsome
they are loose and they have an old rubiks brand core so it odesnt pop and is great
i have rubiks brand 4x4 with an old core and it isvery good


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> ah edisons
> yes
> the are awsome
> they are loose and they have an old rubiks brand core so it odesnt pop and is great
> i have rubiks brand 4x4 with an old core and it isvery good



I'm also in favor of the old 4x4 core. The retooled one locks too much for me.


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 30, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> smskill12 said:
> 
> 
> > ah edisons
> ...



ya you should get an old rubiks 4x4 core and put ion the new pieces its workd out great


----------



## Zava (Aug 31, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > smskill12 said:
> ...



as far as I know, you can't put new type cubies on the old core. the center pieces' feet doesn't fit in the core. but it works the other way; when an old type 4x4 gets too loose and starts locking up, put its pieces on a new type core, and it works great (at least it works great for me)


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2008)

I want a V4!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 31, 2008)

everyone says eastsheen is better than rubik's [professors], because no one takes the time to break a rubik's 5x5x5 into it's prime, my rubik's is amazing :]

on topic: eastsheen 4x4x4s :]


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 1, 2008)

I got an ES 5x5 because I can't seem to find any Rubik's 5x5's in my area 

If I can find a Studio 4x4, then Rubik's, but for now, Eastsheen because it doesn't pop.


----------



## Fractangle (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the Rubik's 4x4s; mine's very loose, few pops, turns well.

Also good for modding, such as 2x2x6 and rounded 2x2x2 with leftover pieces from 2x2x6 and some PVC pipe, currently finishing the second one.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

IMHO, Eastsheen simply owns Rubik's, except they don't last as long maybe.

If only Eastsheen made 3x3s... Hmm...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess this is about the 4x4x4 = 64th time this topic comes up and everytime the conclusion is the same:

Eastsheen rocks, but so does Rubiks
Eastsheens suck and so do Rubiks

It all depends on YOUR cube and YOUR preference.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2008)

1. Edison 4x4s have a structurally WEAKER mechanism than EITHER Rubik's or Eastsheen. Good for a collection, not so good for long-term cubing.

2. Check this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1665


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 3, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> IMHO, Eastsheen simply owns Rubik's, except they don't last as long maybe.
> 
> If only Eastsheen made 3x3s... Hmm...



Eastsheen 3x3's would probably lock up like a storebought cube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

after 2 weeks of having my v5, I have to say that it is now my favorite cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 3, 2008)

Eastsheen 4x4 is the best for now, but since it looks like the smaller the cube they (Verdes) make, the smoother and easier to handle it is, so v4 should be amazing! (I have high expectations for it at least, I dunno about everyone else.)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess there is no PERFECT 4x4 out there yet yeah?
For example, in the past you guys have discussed about the pros and cons of the eastsheen 5x5 and rubik's 5x5. until the v5 came out yeah? v5 owns both eastsheen and rubik's 
there are now eastsheen, rubik's and edison 4x4s, each with their pros and cons. maybe....v4 to own 'em all? XD


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, Eastsheen simply owns Rubik's, except they don't last as long maybe.
> ...



are you guys retarded just use diys or a good storbought
my freind had a store bought for ages and when i lubed it ,it strated moving great and it cut corners really great
and it moved so smoothly 
why does es have t make a 3x3


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2008)

This topic is on 4x4x4s; not all big cubes are 4x4x4s. Reminder to stay on-topic.


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2008)

I want the v4 so bad!!!!!


----------



## mikeagby (Sep 3, 2008)

i have a eastsheen 4x4 and a rubiks 4x4. and my eastsheen kicks my rubiks butt. i just lubed my eastsheen last night and ZOMG it is ridiculously smooth. i mean with a good flick any outer layer can almost do 3/4 turn.

my rubiks locks up way more than my eastsheen and pops a lot.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 3, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I want the v4 so bad!!!!!



Why? I could suck.


----------



## Zava (Sep 4, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I want the v4 so bad!!!!!
> ...



I say that to my friends too, even numbered V-cubes shouldn't be that great, because of the symmetric core.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > DcF1337 said:
> ...



Sorry for being off-topic, but.. I'm just curious what a ES 3x3x3 would be like. It's not that they're the "ultimate cube", it's just that they tend to do things differently from everyone else, and a ES 3x3x3 would be interesting, unless it's just a regular DIY.

And the "doing things differently from everyone else" thing applies for V-Cubes too, I guess. ;D


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the V4 shouldn't click like the V6 right? after all since it's smaller and stabler it doesnt need to click in place like the V6..

and btw, being off topic, there are famwealth 3x3s which are produced in the same factory as eastsheens i think. they stink pretty bad, no springs, can't cut corners but can turn really fast like eastsheens when lubed.


----------

